# Easy Curl or Flat bar?



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just wondering if you guys use/prefer one over the other for bicep curls?

I prefer the easy curl because using the flat bar I have to break at the wrists which can become very uncomfortable


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I use both. 

The EZ is quite a specific movement, but withe the flat bar you can have any variation of grip width which is useful to target your bicep in different ways.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Personally I use the e-z bar for standing curls, as the normal barbell CAN cause wrist strain. However, if doing seated curls or drag curls, I'll opt for the normal barbell so that you can keep it closer to the body. :thumb:


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

i tend to use the EZ when doing standing curls, but can use a flat bar when using cables
however, i do tend to get quite sore wrists when doing so


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont use either as we don't have an EZ at my Gym but if we did I would.

Instead I do a seated bar bell curl


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

ah yes, i do like the seated curl
v hard to cheat


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

EZ for the majority, although prefer a straight bar for close grip curls.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I use dumbells rather than a bar. I can target my biceps much better, also i am able to hit Brachialis and Brachioradialis much better. On top of that i find with a bar i have a tendency to favour one side, which you cant get away with using dumbells


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

cheat curls...love em


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

rich-hill said:


> Ialso i am able to hit Brachialis and Brachioradialis much better.


im sorry, but WTF ?
is your technique THAT GOOD ?


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

DCR said:


> im sorry, but WTF ?
> is your technique THAT GOOD ?


Well i try my best, where as with the two bars my hand position is fixed


----------

